# pavestone high desert play sand



## MegaNoob (Jan 29, 2014)

I went to home depot today and saw an almost pure white play sand. It was made by pavestone and was called high desert play sand. Has anyone used this? I would like to know that it is safe for my tank. Thanks


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Never used it but I'm sure it would be safe with lot's of rinsing. I use white pebble that I buy from Ebay.


----------



## MegaNoob (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I placed some sand in a test tube, then added vinegar and it bubbled like crazy! I believe that means it contains calcium carbonate. I'll try and post a video of it "fizzing". I can't confirm its pure calcium carbonate but it looks like it at least contains some.


----------



## MegaNoob (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is a video of the fizz test. The quality isn't great


----------



## MegaNoob (Jan 29, 2014)

And here is a close up of the sand. It is much more white than in the picture. Bad lighting I guess.








https://www.dropbox.com/sc/eve4ntdmw1dtd7d/AABsoUFSQBbLMZEQz0B--4Fsa


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Now that I've seen it, I probably wouldn't personally use it in my tank.


----------



## MegaNoob (Jan 29, 2014)

Is that just a personal opinion on the way it looks or is there something wrong with it?


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Purely a personal opinion, looks jagged. And it may buffer your PH to high. Also, it may not house beneficial bacteria as well. Again, just my opinion. Good luck with anything you chose as a substrate.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

It looks like cocaine. Your fish would never rest lmao


----------



## MegaNoob (Jan 29, 2014)

Well I put it in the tank last night. All the fish are still alive this morning, I'm taking that as a good sign. The fish seem to like it, there digging like crazy.The only thing I don't get is the sand raised the pH of the water I left in the bucket I used to clean it but didn't seem to do anything for pH in the tank. My tap water is at 7.4 the water in the bucket I used to wash the sand was at like 8.2.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

It's gonna take time for your PH to go up in your tank. Alive and happy fish are a good thing.


----------

